
Top Secret -cleared SOCOM staff in 11Gb Govt contractor breach - dragonbonheur
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/03/top_secret_cleared_socom_staff_in_11gb_govt_contractor_breach/
======
xenity7
Interesting story, but I think the researcher who found the flaw probably
doesn't have much experience with large organizations, he says they didn't
take it seriously because it "shouldn’t take over an hour to contact your IT
guy and kill an rsync daemon." After he called the CEO. I'd say an hour is an
unreasonably aggressive timeline if you're contacting the CEO... it likely
takes some time just to figure out who needs to shut off the service.

------
dvdhnt
These stories are always disconcerting, especially, after having been a victim
of a data breach myself, although covertly, in 2015.

ref:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Personnel_Management_data_breach)

